# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  LongShot AI, AI system for researching and generating long form content, Humanity Plus Technologies Private Limited, Mumbai, India

## Airicist

longshot.ai

youtube.com/LongShotAI

facebook.com/LongShotAI

twitter.com/longshot_ai

linkedin.com/company/longshot-ai

Co-founder - Ankur Pandey

Co-founder - Anushree Bishnoi

----------


## Airicist

LongShot AI overview / Review

May 12, 2021




> LongShot AI Overview and Review. LongShot AI is an SEO Keyword content research and content generator for:
> 
> ✅ Headlines
> ✅ Ad Copy (Facebook, Google, LinkedIn)
> ✅ Product Descriptions (E-commerce)
> ✅ Sales Email
> ✅ Landing Page Marketing and Sales Copy
> ✅ Blog Title and Sub-headings/topics - Medium and Long copy/format
> ✅ Branding - Mission Statements and Slogans (Tag lines)

----------


## Airicist2

Introducing LongShot AI

May 14, 2022




> LongShot is an AI-powered long-form writing assistant that turns your ideas into SEO-friendly content in minutes. It's so easy that all you have to do is assist the AI to research, generate, and optimize content.

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/longshot-ai-1

----------

